# New movie



## kamcc (Oct 21, 2021)

Jet'amie is a modern love story that came out in 2018. A romance plays out under the showy lights of the fashion world. Great movie. Free download.


----------



## JamesMorgan (Oct 27, 2021)

Not a bad movie I like it but there are more romantic movies that come to my mind.


----------



## kamcc (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks James. This one was a short indie film by some young filmmakers. It's based on movies like St. Elmo's Fire and older ones like Double Indemnity. Glad you liked it. Hope you can share it with others. Here's another movie by the same director called Lily. This one is based on a Monet painting. Hope you like the theme.


----------

